# How do you add HTML to Source Code



## pegge43 (Jul 29, 2004)

I am trying to add some affiliate programs to my site. and having a problem getting the image to show up and the link to work. After several emails to their tech support, came here! This is the HTML that I copied/pasted. (Clicked on the area I wanted the image, then went to 'design/split' view, and pasted the HTML in.)




Their support told me I had to "add the HTML to the source code", and I would have to get that info from my domain host?! Can someone please tell me what is wrong? I do not know HTML, other than the basics. I really want to get this working, is there some code I need to add before & after the above html? 
OS is WinXP
Built site using FrontPage 2003. Going to learn HTML!!!-downloaded HTML-Kit awhile ago. 
Thanks for any help
PL


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you just put that code into the source html code.
try typing the image address you have in a webpage and see if the image loads

if you type
http://www.xxxxx.net/image-1234567-8064789
into a normal address bar of a webpage do you get the image displayed ???
if not than thats your problem not the code

i trie dbut realised that you have xxxxx the domain


----------



## pegge43 (Jul 29, 2004)

etaf said:


> you just put that code into the source html code.
> try typing the image address you have in a webpage and see if the image loads
> 
> if you type
> ...


----------



## pegge43 (Jul 29, 2004)

I have tried typing in the http:/www etc, and get 'This Page Cannot Be Displayed".
Here is an exact HTML: 


I am getting the code from an Affiliate Website. I have tried several, none of them work. The first # after image is my account #, the second # is the image name. This has me totally frusturaded & confused. I have gotten affiliates off other sites & they work fine. Even if I take my acct # out, still get "tpcbd". I have tried going direct to the CoffeeCup Website, but it direct me back to the affiliate program.
I have also tried saving the image into my image file, then doing a manual hyperlink. Get the image on the webpage, but still no link.
Futher assistance is needed .... any & all help appreciated.
Thanks
pl


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK first your image name should have a jpg or gif etc.

i just get redirected to here
http://www.yceml.net/0255/5036287-9.gif

if you save the image to your website should be no problem.
<img src=filedirectory/filename.jpg or .gif

or if the image is in the same directory as the htm file
<img src=filename.jpg or .gif

when you try and get the image file off your own website whats the code you are using?


----------



## pegge43 (Jul 29, 2004)

On my site http://www.ez-sell.net/links, I have a link 'Support', that I put in so the CJ tech support could see what I was doing. You might take a look at that. The links should lead you to the ebays website... but they go nowhere. Their tech support said I had to add the html to the source code, and thats when I came here for help.
Thanks for assisting me.
Pegge


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the link does not work - nothing opens - page not found error


----------



## pegge43 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry . I forgot to put the.htm after links
http://www.ez-sell.net/links.htm is the proper link
my public email address is [email protected]
I also use Yahoo Messenger & MSN Messenger if you would like to communicate that way, let me know via email.
Thanks
pl


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

both images work for me

i click on the image 1) or image 2) they open a page which then redirects to here http://music.ebay.com/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I viewed souce on your page and looked at the code for this -

this the code from image 1) 


which works

this is the code for image2 which also works

<img src=images\4050434.gif alt="Find Music on eBay!" border="0" align="left">

so maybe you have other problems


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may want to edit you post and remove your email - loads of spam may result.
i will tend to answer notes so others can see whats happening and add advice rather than via email etc - unless exceptional reasons for communicating files etc


----------



## pegge43 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for your help, I will contact my ISP and hosting to see if I have a 'block' somewhere where I am not suppose to.
Thanks again
pl


----------

